# How to Remove My Hygrometer?



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

I just got my new humidor a few hours ago  its a great looking box and seems to have a good seal. The smell is the most amazing part- the cedar just smells so good I can't believe it. Anyway enough about my new humidor lol I was wondering how to get the hygrometer out to salt test it. It is mounted in the front of the humidor and is an externally visible model so is it not possible to salt test these kind? My instructions say to wrap the hygro in a wet towel until it reads 95-100 percent but the hygro is mounted with no springs or anything visible.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Usually they just slide out, you can push them out from behind.

With that said, usually they suck and are more for display than anything else. I would grab a digital one to be safe.

Otherwise, you can salt test it or buy a calibration kit.

Click Here

Click here II


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine pushed out easily from the inside... I'm guessing it is an analog hygro? If that is the case I would really not bother. I spent days salt testing & adjusting, but now their readings are so off it is not funny. IMO you are better getting yourself a digital hygro that you can calibrate yourself.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

Mine has a panel on the inside with holes in it so no pushing out from the inside. I will probably just trust my wal mart one because it did pass the salt test pretty well. Right now it says 67 percent and my analog is reading 50 so analog is probably not even close.


----------

